

What makes a great tweet? - nchlswu
http://hbr.org/2012/05/what-makes-a-great-tweet/

======
nchlswu
The full paper can be found here:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pandre/pubs/whogivesatweet-
cscw2012.p...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pandre/pubs/whogivesatweet-cscw2012.pdf)

